# "My" new collection (LOTS of pics)



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

As of the new year i'll be taking on these guys as part of a larger collection i'll be maintaining.
There are other non-DWA animals that i'll probably post up pics of as and when.

Anywho, on with the pics :



















































































So there you go, that's what i've been doing for the last couple of days


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so what collection is this, a public one? some nice animals there, I like the nasticornis


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

The collection is part of a private zoo (ie non government funded or AZA) in the USA.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cool, good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

looking good Dan best of luck to you 

:2thumb:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

2nd pick a serval ? you need dwa for that...
1st pick palm civet??
Nice animals.
​


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

snakelover said:


> 2nd pick a serval ? you need dwa for that...​
> 1st pick palm civet??​
> Nice animals.​


There's a serval and a genet - i don't need a DWA for either (being in the states)


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

you live in us? since when? lol​


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Did you read the text at all or just jump right in and not bother? LOL


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I didn't know you lived in US!! Lovely animals!! Are you keeping them at your house then or are they staying at the zoo??


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

looks a nice place 

god, the mammal pics on the site read like our stock list looks lol lol lol, tho in the main far better pics than we get given! 

if we ever get to that bit of of the US.. etc etc etc

N


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

That list is only going to grow as the new extension is completed


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Good luck with it all Dan! Some great animals to play with there lol!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

congrats dan, they loks georgious. Your going to love it over there whith all the new animals to play with. 

congrats
Jay


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks good. What's the name of the zoo?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

the king and the neo tropical look awesome


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Best of luck in the US Dan - you better still come on here though or else we will all have nobody to argue with hehehe

Any more pics for us all?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

STUNNING in the flesh. I have a similar male that i'll put her with next year. The king is probably my favourite and she's a piece of work - it's the only one they use a trap box with.

I have shed loads of pics but i'll release them slowly rather than all at once.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow, some stunners there: victory:: victory:


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> you better still come on here though or else we will all have nobody to argue with hehehe



Dont worry he'll find a way! im sure of it! LOL!!

Iri


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

You are very lucky, just watch you dont get nailed.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

pmpimbura said:


> Dont worry he'll find a way! im sure of it! LOL!!
> 
> Iri


:crazy: Just for you, i'll make sure i get broadband :crazy:


Thanks Angi


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> :crazy: Just for you, i'll make sure i get broadband :crazy:


the amount of people on this forum that have just 'sighed' :lol:


its not you im worried about if you get nailed its the snake, its likey to die as a result of biting you :roll2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck with your new job........Brian


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

pmpimbura said:


> its not you im worried about if you get nailed its the snake, its likey to die as a result of biting you :roll2:


We can't all have fat fingers that can protect you from all but a gaboons bite.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------

